# OnStar never activated



## inasmuch (Dec 10, 2012)

Just picked up my new Cruze Eco MT and the sales person was about to hit the OnStar button as he was showing me the interior, but I said I didn't want to do it at that time. Now I know I don't want to do it at all. If I never hit the button, it's never initially activated and therefore there is nothing to cancel in six months, correct? I'm just not clear whether or not I'm automatically enrolled after buying the car. Thanks!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

As long as you did not give a credit card number, you will not be renewed, but I do believe you get 6 months or so free when you buy the car.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

they should probably be giving you a call about the service, as long as they dont have credit card info you can just ignore everything


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

My dad called about the free 3 months promotion and when it came time to give his cc info he said he was driving at the time and couldn't get to his cc. They gave him the promotion without a cc on file. I just heard the commercial today on the radio and plan on trying the same thing.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

When OnStar realize you don't have, or are about to have an expired service, you'll get a letter warning you that you will no longer have "protection".


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I received several emails from Onstar telling me to activate and validate my account. I did but I do not plan on renewing. Only thing I would use it for is directions and I typically don't need them and I am an AAA member. So.......


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Check with your insurance company to see what savings you'll get having Onstar - there typically is some savings, since you'll have vehicle theft tracking. You might find the savings pay for a good chunk of the basic Onstar service package.


----------

